# our kids are going on four weeks old! pics



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Isn't it awesome how fast they grow.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Well done and congrats!

They look very happy!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

They sure do grow fast. Very nice!


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

thanks! yeah they are fun. I have one that loves to jump on my arm and sit on my shoulder while i clean or change the water or feed etc. sometimes i just visit with them and this one jumps up my arm. lol I think it is a roo and cuz i love the Dr who series i might call him Dr Who but if it is a girl she will be named Rose, the 10th doctors companion. lol yeah ... well... lol loving it 
It earns the name Dr Who because it was the first to explore and fearless almost from the beginning. just kinda struck me it would be a good name.
I also love their happy little musical songs they do. very cool. a couple obvious roos are already stretching their necks and trying to crow! LOL wasn't expecting that so soon. lol


----------



## lilychicken (Dec 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh! They are just adorable!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

They're so cute! Makes me want to just scoop them up and showering them with hugs, kisses, and cuddles! They grow so fast like dandelions. Love watching them explore and discover the world around them.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

they are beautiful! mine just turned 2 months! they grow so fast! they bring Great joy in my life! your babies are so adorable! congratulations! its such a rewarding experience to watch them grow!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

looking great and growing up so fast.


----------



## 513 (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh wow beautiful!


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

a local farmer was culling his large flock and gave me five hens assorted and one buff rooster! they are about 2 years old and might not lay eggs but hey... gonna see what happens. gosh they are beautiful and the breeds are what we already have in our chick family! lol 
got two buff hens, one barred rock hen, two silver lace wyandottes I think they are called and the rooster is a buff. He was already crowing about an hour into settling in! lol Startled my daughter. funny


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

They make a nice looking little flock ...  and you will be getting eggs in no time.


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

I hope they will produce eggs... they are two years old and slowing down making eggs according to the farmer who gave them to me. But I hope to encourage them.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

A two year old hen is not an "ol hen" in my book. Once they get to 4 or so then yea, that makes them one.  Give them a little time to settle in and they will be fine.

Best of luck!


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

Out of our 26 chicks one buff had developed a splayed leg and just wasn't do well. I tried putting a hobble splint on and it kept pulling it off or the other chicks would. I tried separating it to give it a chance to heal up and get its bearings but it just wouldn't. I saw today it was sitting in the corner again just all listless and looked like some of the other chicks had been pecking at it overnight which surprised me! cuz they all seemed to be ok with 'hop along' as my kids named it. lol Anyway, I had to dispatch it this morning for its own sake. It was going to die anyway so I made a quick end to it. sigh


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice looking additions you got! Five of my girls are going on 3 yrs old this May 16th. All are still laying the same as they have been since they were younger. You should be seeing some eggs from them in a week or two.


----------



## lhalfcent (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL my new flock surprised me today with two eggs! LOL


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrat!!!!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats to the eggs. They are really nice looking eggs. Sorry to hear about hop a long.


----------



## Happeesupermom (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay! Eggs are so egg-citing! ;-)


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

RIP Hop along. :-(


----------

